# What is a show Betta?



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi every one I was wondering what a show betta was because if it is just showing off your betta I was thinking about getting a crowntail betta he is white and red. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

A show betta refers to fish that conforms to a set standard(nearly impossible to find in a pet store UNLESS the store buys from a local breeder that breeds for conformation and impossible to find in chain stores as they are big breeders culls or just randomly tossed together pairs).

The concept is very similar to showing dogs, cats, hens, rabbits, etc.
You drive or ship the fish to the show where they judge the fish on conformation and demeanor and then the fish is returned.


----------



## kateausten (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you I am making a online Betta store to sell Betta's and other fish


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

kateausten said:


> Thank you I am making a online Betta store to sell Betta's and other fish


Research long and hard if you're planning to breed. ;-)


----------

